# Doesn't matter how much Surge/PT is



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

They will cap your earnings anyway.

You just got a long well paid ride? Now enjoy your free time or your short rides, it's up to you.

It doesn't matter if you are the closest driver to the passenger, who is gonna get the ping first is the driver within an acceptable distance to the rider that the ride payment fits in their hourly cap.

Driving Surge/PT means less miles/headache, not necessarily higher wages. Need to make more money? Then you need more Online time.

Sitting in the middle of a high Surge area and no pings? Your wages are too high, ant. Those high fare rides aren't for you. They'll go to the next angry driver that was doing a lot of base fare rides in a row.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I would love to see some proof of this. But from what I have seen, I don't see it.

Why would Uber care who makes the money, they want assess in seats as quickly as possible.

I was driving all day last Sat. Was already at $250+ for the day. Surge hit Huntington and I was popping non stop at 3+ surge until 2:30 when I called it a night.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Not true with Plus/XL drivers, more so Plus. Many of them drive on the default accounts, so they get sucked up by X or Lyft requests during high demand, since many of them are happy with those rates. Meanwhile I'm often the only Plus/XL driver within acceptable distance for a group of 6 going far.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

BSki said:


> I would love to see some proof of this. But from what I have seen, I don't see it.
> 
> Why would Uber care who makes the money, they want assess in seats as quickly as possible.
> 
> I was driving all day last Sat. Was already at $250+ for the day. Surge hit Huntington and I was popping non stop at 3+ surge until 2:30 when I called it a night.


I mean they have hourly caps, not daily caps. How much did you average per hour that day? I think that each market has a different cap.
Here in Seattle I've been stuck on $35/hr. And the same is happening with some friends, even if they do Lyft only. Attached is a photo of a friend's phone.



hulksmash said:


> Not true with Plus/XL drivers, more so Plus. Many of them drive on the default accounts, so they get sucked up by X or Lyft requests during high demand, since many of them are happy with those rates. Meanwhile I'm often the only Plus/XL driver within acceptable distance for a group of 6 going far.


I'm sure that happens only for Lyft and uberX, since most markets are saturated of Prius.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

With the surge I would have been pushing $40+ during it. Not sure about the daily average.

But again, it doesn't make sense. Uber makes money when people are in the car, not people standing waiting.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

BSki said:


> Uber makes money when people are in the car, not people standing waiting.


Uber won't let anybody waiting when there are cars available. They will make their money, not us.


----------

